# Game Show Tournament!(with rewards)



## Looigi (Apr 30, 2021)

I am Hosting A Live Game Show On Monday 5/30And There Will Be The Following Rewards
5 Mil Bells!
30 Gold Ingots!
And One Mystery Bag!

You Will ALSO Play Special Minigames And Compete To Finish.

Further Details Is Explained Below


----------



## Looigi (May 1, 2021)

Note: This Tournament Is Just For Fun,And There Will Be Participation Prizes, And A Mini Party At The End.

 Date Of The Party is, To Be Determined


----------



## KatieLavender (May 1, 2021)

yassssss


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 5, 2021)

Is this still open..? (Sorry I just cant tell my time tables right, I need to place a time converter in my head lol. I'm sadly from CST so yeah-)


----------



## Sasey (May 5, 2021)

SakuraMoon said:


> Is this still open..? (Sorry I just cant tell my time tables right, I need to place a time converter in my head lol. I'm sadly from CST so yeah-)


I feel your pain! I was trying to figure out UK time based on CST earlier. I need a little cheat sheet!


----------



## Looigi (May 5, 2021)

. . .


----------



## KatieLavender (May 8, 2021)

today?


----------



## Looigi (May 8, 2021)

I Apologize For All Of The Delays On These Things But I Have Lots Of Things Going On. Hopefully I Can Open It Tomorrow Or on 5/30


----------



## KatieLavender (May 9, 2021)

Looigi said:


> I Apologize For All Of The Delays On These Things But I Have Lots Of Things Going On. Hopefully I Can Open It Tomorrow Or on 5/14


my nintendo online ran outtttttttttttttttttt : (


----------



## MarsyWarsy (May 9, 2021)

Oh wow! This sounds so fun! I hope I can take part.


----------



## Looigi (May 23, 2021)

Okay Uh I Know I Forgot About This Thread, But I Can Host It Now So If We Gat At Least 3 Members That Is Enough


----------



## Vanida (May 23, 2021)

Depending on the time I’m in


----------



## Sasey (May 23, 2021)

I also would be in, depending on what time it is.


----------



## Looigi (May 23, 2021)

7:00 HST - 10:00 HST On Monday

I Hope You Can Make It!


----------



## Sasey (May 23, 2021)

Looigi said:


> 7:00 HST - 10:00 HST On Monday
> 
> I Hope You Can Make It!


Is this AM? I figured out the time difference!


----------



## Looigi (May 23, 2021)

HST Does Not Mean AM, But CST Time Is 5 Hours Faster so For You This Time Would Be 1:00AM - 3:00AM

And For Vanida, Her Time Is Four Hours Slow, So For Her This Would Be 3:00PM - 6:00PM

If Anyone Else Needs Their Time Zones To CST Just Let Me Know


----------



## Sasey (May 23, 2021)

Looigi said:


> HST Does Not Mean AM, But CST Time Is 5 Hours Faster so For You This Time Would Be 1:00AM - 3:00AM
> 
> And For Vanida, Her Time Is Four Hours Slow, So For Her This Would Be 3:00PM - 6:00PM
> 
> If Anyone Else Needs Their Time Zones To CST Just Let Me Know


Thanks! I knew the HST part just wasn’t  sure what time of day. Thanks again. I’ll try and be on!


----------



## Vanida (May 24, 2021)

Cool that works for me


----------



## Looigi (May 26, 2021)

Alright Just Letting Everyone Know The Tournament Is Being Held Soon! On Thursday So Make Sure Everyone Who Wants To Participate Checks In With Me First!,

All Competition Will Be Sent In A Group Conversation Where You May Chat And Prepare, However If There Are 5+ Players The Additional Players Will Be Sent To A Different Conversation

Prize money Has Now Been Increased To 5,000,000 Bells

There Will Be 8 Challenges And Will Include A Small Description Of The challenges

1.Flower Speed Dig
Who Can Clear Their Pile Of Flowers First!

2.Race
Race From One Side Of The Island to The Other!

3.Lost Pairs
This is A Group Challenge, Work Together To Find The Item Pairs

4.Dyno-Dig
Find 3 Fossils First! Dont Get Tricked By The Stones!

5.Timber
Chop All The Trees In Your Area First

6.Frantic Fruits
Find The Correct Fruits I Request


7.Chance Roll
I Roll A Dice And Whoever It Lands On Gets A Point.

8.Obstacle Course
Requirements:Ladder,Vaulting Pole
Climb,Hop,And Fly Through The Course!

How This Tournament Works Is you Earn +1 Point For Every Minigame You Win.If You Lose It Does Not Deduct Points. MOST POINTS AT THE END WINS

Have Fun! And I Hope To See You There!


----------



## Antonio (May 26, 2021)

I'll join since you asked.


----------



## Looigi (May 26, 2021)

What Time Is It For You?
Also What Day Is It For You?
I Need This Info So I Can Figure Out The Differences Of Our Time Zones In Case You Have A Different Schedule


----------



## Looigi (May 28, 2021)

Bump


----------

